# 8 Volt Charger



## ZEVUtah (Apr 10, 2008)

The 8 volt charger is kind of hard to find, but there are a few out there.

http://www.batterystuff.com/battery-chargers/8-volt/

Kyle

http://www.evalbum.com/2058 
http://www.zevutah.com


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are not looking for an "Intellegent" battery charger the old Schumacher 6v/12v quick charger works fine for slow spot charges, the 6v setting is at 10amps and ends up conveniently at about the right place to slow charge an 8v battery and best yet it doesn't destroy the battery as fast


----------

